# Whatsit Toozdai 3/20



## 480sparky (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes, I'm getting desparate! 


.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 20, 2012)

filter?


----------



## DennisK (Mar 20, 2012)

Paper bag?


----------



## nmoody (Mar 20, 2012)

cardboard?


----------



## Jeff92 (Mar 20, 2012)

Wood?


----------



## snowbear (Mar 20, 2012)

carpet?


----------



## Infinite_Day (Mar 21, 2012)

It almost looks organic - like a banana that is ripening and turning black....


----------



## Diffuser (Mar 21, 2012)

You shaved your cat and took that picture thereafter ;-)


----------



## Jeff92 (Mar 21, 2012)

Bamboo


----------



## Diffuser (Mar 22, 2012)

so what's it?

Plant/Cactus?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 22, 2012)

Wider view:







Another hint:  I found this in my yard when I went to get my mail.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Mar 22, 2012)

Mushroom?


----------



## Austin Greene (Mar 22, 2012)

its something wooden.


----------



## mfdrookie516 (Mar 22, 2012)

Deck, chair, swing, definitely something with weathered wood.


----------



## killbill (Mar 22, 2012)

looks like wet and warped cardboard


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 22, 2012)

Grass/leaf.


----------



## mommy-medic (Mar 22, 2012)

Whatever it is, it looks moldy/mildewy.


----------



## Jeff92 (Mar 22, 2012)

Is this mulch


----------



## TheFantasticG (Mar 23, 2012)

Wood fragment


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 23, 2012)

This is something that just blew into my yard from a nearby field.


----------



## Tarazed (Mar 23, 2012)

It's your deck?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 23, 2012)

No, my deck is in the same place it has been for the past 5 years.... right outside the patio door on the south side of the house.


----------



## Scuba (Mar 23, 2012)

Seed


----------



## mfdrookie516 (Mar 23, 2012)

Corn Husk?


----------



## cguron (Mar 23, 2012)

sawed cedar board?


----------



## cguron (Mar 23, 2012)

piglet skin?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 23, 2012)

mfdrookie516 said:


> Corn Husk?


----------

